# The Most Expensive E-cig In The World...



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

it’s a custom made electronic cigarette made for a Russian businessman which cost not much short of a million dollars, and was featured in the Daily Mail here.

*How much did it cost?*

The Russian businessman, an anonymous UK based oil magnate, spent a cool £550,00o on the e-cigarettes, worth an impressive $891385 at the current exchange rate.

The e-cigarette took four months to create, and features:

authentic hand blown Italian glass from the Venetian island of Murano
46 yellow Swarovski crystals
a $46,000 six carat oval diamond on the tip
a 24 gold carat button and clearomiser base (let’s hope the clearomiser lasts longer than the standard month or so!)
The e-cigarette even has its own name – Shisha Sticks Sofia.
The Russian oligarch who commissioned the design wishes to remain anonymous, but if it’s going to be used in public, it shouldn’t be too long before the media work out who purchased the super-bling e-cigarette.
(I came across this story in Vaper Block, a Facebook group for vaping bloggers. If you blog about e-cigarettes and like sharing ideas, check it out!)

- See more at: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/a...rfeed&utm_medium=twitter#sthash.qxyWOY22.dpuf


----------



## Andre (29/10/13)

Ridiculous, but will maybe give ecigs some status!


----------



## Nightfearz (29/10/13)

That's one way to make sure you never pick up a analogue again. Spend millions on your e0cig. not likely to end up in the drawer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

